
Scroll Anchoring in Firefox 66 - _jomo
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/03/scroll-anchoring-in-firefox-66/
======
acranox
Awesome. This is going to hurt advertisers. This is pretty much the only
reason I’ve clicked on an ad in years. :)

------
NikkiA
I _think_ i understand what this is fixing/implementing, but those videos are
absolutely terrible at getting the point across.

